# Is It Better To Study Medicine In India Or Abroad?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Share your point of view?


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Study medicine abroad is a better option for the student if we think about better career opportunities & life style. 
Well for joining top rated medical university you can visit here - All Saints University College of Medicine St Vincent | Apply Now


----------

